# Crusade



## Zhen Chan (Feb 20, 2015)

Somewhere in england
Tintagel Keep
8:04 pm

"Sir Moriaen,  Sir Aglovale, Sir Griflet. Arise. There are duties to attend. Three relics have revealed themselves on this most auspicious of nights." Spoke an old long bearded robed man. 


He sat on a gold and mahogany surrounded by a circle of lit candles. "Which Merlin?" Spoke Sir Aglovale



Merlin flicked his wrist and three folders slid across the ground

- Bone of Ullr
- Kantele
- Lotus Tree

------------------------------------------

The Vatican Catacombs

"Come my children" Monsignor said into the darkness. He cared not because for him it was always dark, he was born blind. " There is gods work to be done." 



The shadows gathered, crawling from the cubbies housing the dead. Among them Albus.

"Albus, Fernidad, Quentus, come forward. I hear heavena angels singing. Soon they will weep."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> ------------------------------------------
> 
> The Vatican Catacombs
> 
> ...



A blonde man steps towards the blind holy man. "_Aiunt, et factum,_ Father," Albus said as he bowed to Monsignor. "What must be done?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 21, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> A blonde man steps towards the blind holy man. "_Aiunt, et factum,_ Father," Albus said as he bowed to Monsignor. "What must be done?"



" The Lord has blessed me with a vision."replied Monsignor Bartelli. He reached into his robe and unrolled a scroll, upon were three immaculate drawnings, they could have been pictures if not obviously drawn with some sort of charcoal pencil

"Three have risen, and three must fall. Suffer not the pagan magics." Upon the scroll were a bone, a instrument of some kind, and a tree that radiated strange energy. "Follow your heart, which symbol calls to you?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> " The Lord has blessed me with a vision."replied Monsignor Bartelli. He reached into his robe and unrolled a scroll, upon were three immaculate drawnings, they could have been pictures if not obviously drawn with some sort of charcoal pencil
> 
> "Three have risen, and three must fall. Suffer not the pagan magics." Upon the scroll were a bone, a instrument of some kind, and a tree that radiated strange energy. "Follow your heart, which symbol calls to you?"



Albus reached out towards the bone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 21, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Albus reached out towards the bone.



Albus touches scroll a blinding light shines, imprinting knowledge upon his brain

Bone of Ullr
Rank: Minor
Tricket of the pagan god Ullr, it is imbued with electrical powers and speeds the users movements

Then the location of the bone made its self known. Inside a box. Inside a drawer. Inside a three windowed brown house 

Bud, Norway


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Albus touches scroll a blinding light shines, imprinting knowledge upon his brain
> 
> Bone of Ullr
> Rank: Minor
> ...



_So, it's in Norway._ "I shall see to it that the Lord's will be carried out, Father." Albus bows out and leaves to complete his mission, contemplating on how to get to Norway from Italy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 21, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _So, it's in Norway._ "I shall see to it that the Lord's will be carried out, Father." Albus bows out and leaves to complete his mission, contemplating on how to get to Norway from Italy.



As Albus leaves for one of the vaticans fleet of private jets, on his way he swings by the abbey and picks up his D rank pack checking its contents

- 20 Ribbons with red wax seals (purity seals)
- A length of rope and grappling hook
- $1,500
- Forged identification documents
- Theif tack (for scaling walls)
- Purified oil ( for slipping through cracks)

Everything was there. He arrived at the hangar and saluted the pilot. The flight was short. The jet touched down in a feild on the outskirts of bud, it was a jet black night


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Albus leaves for one of the Vatican's fleet of private jets, on his way he swings by the abbey and picks up his D rank pack checking its contents
> 
> - 20 Ribbons with red wax seals (purity seals)
> - A length of rope and grappling hook
> ...



_Seems like a peaceful place. Still, I should be on my guard. First order of business, reconnaissance._

Albus says a brief prayer and walks around the town's outskirts, watching any windows or people walking outside. He looks for a building that matches his vision from the outside of  the town. If he can find it, he looks for a back entrance to sneak into.

If he cannot find it, Albus walks towards one of the buildings nearest towards him, avoiding the windows at all costs as he uses the grappling hook to scale the side of the house. After collecting his hook and moving silently across the rooftop, he uses his new view to find the brown-roofed house and anyone in the streets he should avoid.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 22, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Seems like a peaceful place. Still, I should be on my guard. First order of business, reconnaissance._
> 
> Albus says a brief prayer and walks around the town's outskirts, watching any windows or people walking outside. He looks for a building that matches his vision from the outside of  the town. If he can find it, he looks for a back entrance to sneak into.
> 
> If he cannot find it, Albus walks towards one of the buildings nearest towards him, avoiding the windows at all costs as he uses the grappling hook to scale the side of the house. After collecting his hook and moving silently across the rooftop, he uses his new view to find the brown-roofed house and anyone in the streets he should avoid.


The street are populated by merrymkers and a few tourists, though they are far from busy. Albu does a super circuit pf the towms parameter and doesnt immediately see tne house. He climbs the tallest building around, a two story pub, and takes  a gamder from an elevated postion. It seemed the residentials were more to the north. Intent on heading that way he realises he isnt alone, further out another figure crosses the rooftops at a brisk speed


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 22, 2015)

A tall, dark figure ghosted forth from the darkness, into the candle light. Despite his tremendous size, Sir Moriaen's footfalls barely made a sound upon the keep's stony floor. He stooped beside the folder maked "Lotus Tree" and briefly rifled through it.

"Of what concern are these trinkets to us Lord Merlin?" he rasped.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 22, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> A tall, dark figure ghosted forth from the darkness, into the candle light. Despite his tremendous size, Sir Moriaen's footfalls barely made a sound upon the keep's stony floor. He stooped beside the folder maked "Lotus Tree" and briefly rifled through it.
> 
> "Of what concern are these trinkets to us Lord Merlin?" he rasped.



"Magic is a wonderous thing Sir Moriaen, but it can not be allowed to run rampant. The people simply arent ready for the realities of the world. So until they are we must shepherd them, protect them from the harshness of life. No matter how small."

Moriaen opened the file

Lotus tree
Flora cryptid
The lotus tree produces a sap and pollen that have a soothing effect on human, lulling them into a very suggestable trances like state. When concentrated itmcan render a man nearly a zombie for days, a slave to outside wills


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 22, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> The streets are populated by merrymkers and a few tourists, though they are far from busy. Albus does a super circuit of the town's parameter and doesnt immediately see the house. He climbs the tallest building around, a two story pub, and takes a gander from an elevated postion. It seemed the residentials were more to the north. Intent on heading that way he realises he isnt alone, further out another figure crosses the rooftops at a brisk speed.



_Looks like someone else might be looking for this artifact._ Albus runs across the rooftops to the north, keeping an eye on the mystery person whenever he can. Once he reaches a suitably tall house in the residential area, he turns his attention towards locating the brown house and the whoever might also be looking for it.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 22, 2015)

> Lotus tree
> Flora cryptid
> The lotus tree produces a sap and pollen that have a soothing effect on human, lulling them into a very suggestable trances like state. When concentrated itmcan render a man nearly a zombie for days, a slave to outside wills



When Moriaen read the details, he gave a grim and knowing sigh.

"Truly, Lord Merlin. I can see what evil purposes the darkness in the heart of men might wield this rarest of plants for. As is my duty, I shall keep this from those evil ends. To where should we set forth?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 23, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Looks like someone else might be looking for this artifact._ Albus runs across the rooftops to the north, keeping an eye on the mystery person whenever he can. Once he reaches a suitably tall house in the residential area, he turns his attention towards locating the brown house and the whoever might also be looking for it.


After a minute or two the other figure drops down ontomthe street level and is lost among the buildings. Albus makes his way to the residential area and all is quiet. Moat people have turned in for the night, the driveways are lied with small economy cars and the occasional suv. It was then that he spotted the house, 250 feet away, cross adorning the front door


blacklusterseph004 said:


> When Moriaen read the details, he gave a grim and knowing sigh.
> 
> "Truly, Lord Merlin. I can see what evil purposes the darkness in the heart of men might wield this rarest of plants for. As is my duty, I shall keep this from those evil ends. To where should we set forth?"



Merlin reached down and produced a globe, with one hearty spin it gyrated quickly before suddenly stopping, a pin point of light appeared,  Chinia, Crete

" Take some squires with you,  you will undoubtedly not be alone in seeking the lotus tree."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 23, 2015)

> Merlin reached down and produced a globe, with one hearty spin it gyrated quickly before suddenly stopping, a pin point of light appeared, Chinia, Crete



Moriaen clicked his tongue when he saw where the globe settled.

_Crete... a mere stone throw from the Vatican. Those fanatics will not let this artifact in peace..._



> " Take some squires with you, you will undoubtedly not be alone in seeking the lotus tree."



He cast a querying eye towards Sir Aglovale but said nothing. The knights of the round would undoubtedly have to split in order to secure all these artifacts as quickly as possible. Moriaen gave Merlin a curt nod, before rising and striding from the room.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 23, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moriaen clicked his tongue when he saw where the globe settled.
> 
> _Crete... a mere stone throw from the Vatican. Those fanatics will not let this artifact in peace..._
> 
> ...


Moriaen made his way to the armory upon his dismissal. He did know what he would encounter so he grabbed a bit of everything

-  Walkie talkie
-  Glock
- Buckler
- 3 Bolos
- Combat cocktail
- Breaching axe

There were 4 squires waiting by the exit, one had a shotgun and one had a flamethrower
"The world portal is ready sir"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> After a minute or two the other figure drops down onto the street level and is lost among the buildings. Albus makes his way to the residential area and all is quiet. Most people have turned in for the night, the driveways are lined with small economy cars and the occasional suv. It was then that he spotted the house, 250 feet away, cross adorning the front door.



Albus makes a break towards the house, crossing the rooftops to get to it. Once close, he checks his immediate surroundings and drops down from the building onto the street and observes activity from the inside before making his next move.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 23, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Albus makes a break towards the house, crossing the rooftops to get to it. Once close, he checks his immediate surroundings and drops down from the building onto the street and observes activity from the inside before making his next move.



The journey to the house was the best kind, unseen and uneventful. The house was dark and queit. A suv lay still in the driveway bumper sticker proclaiming an honor student. Albus did a lap around the perimeter all quiet and all sealed up. Windows and doors locked, curtains drawn. As he pondered the best way to make egress a stone axe flyies in, narrowly missing his head. A window shatters, a scream echoes the night. Lights pop on

Flanking albus on the next rooftop over stood an aztec warrior



"You are in the wrong neighborhood Puta"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> The journey to the house was the best kind, unseen and uneventful. The house was dark and quiet. An suv lay still in the driveway bumper sticker proclaiming an honor student. Albus did a lap around the perimeter all quiet and all sealed up. Windows and doors locked, curtains drawn. As he pondered the best way to make egress a stone axe flies in, narrowly missing his head. A window shatters, a scream echoes the night. Lights pop on
> 
> Flanking albus on the next rooftop over stood an aztec warrior
> 
> ...



Albus jumps off of the roof he was on to escape the warrior's immediate line of sight, pulling out his dagger and Ipuwer Papyrus on the way down. He runs between cover to cover in an attempt to dodge his attacks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 23, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Albus jumps off of the roof he was on to escape the warrior's immediate line of sight, pulling out his dagger and Ipuwer Papyrus on the way down. He runs between cover to cover in an attempt to dodge his attacks.



As albus seeks to change the fight metrics the warrior pulls out a cat skull, he whispers a few words and throwws it into the air. By the tiemit hits it is a 600 pound jaguar with glowing emerald eyes. It lands on the suv roof, blowing out the windsheild and windows. A blond nordic man exits the front door of the brown house and is is immediately pounced on and mualed 

Meanwhile Albus is across the street and a house over


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> As albus seeks to change the fight metrics the warrior pulls out a cat skull, he whispers a few words and throws it into the air. By the time it hits it is a 600 pound jaguar with glowing emerald eyes. It lands on the suv roof, blowing out the windshield and windows. A blond nordic man exits the front door of the brown house and is is immediately pounced on and mauled.
> 
> Meanwhile Albus is across the street and a house over.



_Damn it all! Now I must deal with his pet._ Albus looks down towards the piece of papyrus. _I may need to call upon some divine reinforcement if I am to even the playing field..._ He runs towards the back end of the house, concealing himself as best he could to avoid a direct confrontation with the Aztec and his giant jaguar. _Hopefully it won't come to that until after I locate the bone._ Whilst running, he looks for the nearest opening on the second floor and travels towards and through it, brandishing his dagger and Papyrus after going through.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 24, 2015)

Moriaen checks his weapons and stows most of the additional equipment in a quaint satchel slung over his back. The last thing he took up was his sword, a fell yet hallowed blade. Upon leaving the area he immediately encountered the squires



> "The world portal is ready sir"



"Very well... let's be done with this..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 24, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Damn it all! Now I must deal with his pet._ Albus looks down towards the piece of papyrus. _I may need to call upon some divine reinforcement if I am to even the playing field..._ He runs towards the back end of the house, concealing himself as best he could to avoid a direct confrontation with the Aztec and his giant jaguar. _Hopefully it won't come to that until after I locate the bone._ Whilst running, he looks for the nearest opening on the second floor and travels towards and through it, brandishing his dagger and Papyrus after going through.


Albus tucks into the houses attack. Chaps was slowly growing outside as people aream and the jaguar when on a rip roring rampage. The aztec was strangely absent



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moriaen checks his weapons and stows most of the additional equipment in a quaint satchel slung over his back. The last thing he took up was his sword, a fell yet hallowed blade. Upon leaving the area he immediately encountered the squires
> 
> "Very well... let's be done with this..."



The squad leaves to the hall of journeys, a giant stone freestanding gateway shimmered in the center. A slow mist crawled along the floor. As they travel through they suddenly find themselves in crete. The Mist was more more purvasive on this side. It rolled over the ground and crept up the villas. The streets were empty. Childrens toys lay abandoned on the street corner, cars still running sat crashed into objects.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Albus tucks into the houses attack. Chaps was slowly growing outside as people scream and the jaguar when on a rip roaring rampage. The aztec was strangely absent.



Albus walked through the room he was in. He put his ear on the door to hear the location of the jaguar and looks throughout the room's drawer for the box. If he's found it, he opens it to check and walks out to the rest of the house to kill the beast wrecking the neighborhood. If not, he opens the door to the rest of the house and look for the box.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 25, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Albus walked through the room he was in. He put his ear on the door to hear the location of the jaguar and looks throughout the room's drawer for the box. If he's found it, he opens it to check and walks out to the rest of the house to kill the beast wrecking the neighborhood. If not, he opens the door to the rest of the house and look for the box.



Albus looks around, all he sees are dusty boxes andn half opened christmas decorations. Downstairs tghere is a sharp crash like splintering wood


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 25, 2015)

Moriaen steps through the portal with a slight grimace. Dispite being around the supernatural device for quite some time, he still found the experience unpleasant, even though it was vastly superior to long haul flights.



> The squad leaves to the hall of journeys, a giant stone freestanding gateway shimmered in the center. A slow mist crawled along the floor. As they travel through they suddenly find themselves in crete. The Mist was more more purvasive on this side. It rolled over the ground and crept up the villas. The streets were empty. Childrens toys lay abandoned on the street corner, cars still running sat crashed into objects.



Once he stepped through, it took him a while to realize that there was mist in the town they had entered as well. Moriaen immediately had a bad feeling.

_Something is amiss..._

He took a few steps forward and accidentally stepped on some spectacles, just lying in the street.

"Weapon's out, be on your guard", he rasped to the squires before removing his pistol from its holster and disengaging the safety. "Be careful to check your targets. There are likely to be civilians about..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 25, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Albus looks around, all he sees are dusty boxes and half opened christmas decorations. Downstairs there is a sharp crash like splintering wood.



_Could that be-No!_ Albus quietly sneaks out of the room. _It's about time I ended this little skirmish._ Albus recites the name of the Angel on the Papyrus and uses hie dagger and tack as his weapons. "Aztec! Come out and face me!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moriaen steps through the portal with a slight grimace. Dispite being around the supernatural device for quite some time, he still found the experience unpleasant, even though it was vastly superior to long haul flights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The squad crept forward through the mist, weapons bared. Because ofnthe design of the town they inevitably drewnever oneward towards the town square in the center, as they did things became wetter and wetter, and not the fresh rain kind of wet, the uncomfortable wetness of a sleeve soaked with mucus. Eventually one of the squires became aware of a dull slurping sound, it was omnipresent and slowly gre in volume as they drw closer to the town center. Additionally the mist thickened to a dense fog, barely a foot of visibility


P-X 12 said:


> _Could that be-No!_ Albus quietly sneaks out of the room. _It's about time I ended this little skirmish._ Albus recites the name of the Angel on the Papyrus and uses hie dagger and tack as his weapons. "Aztec! Come out and face me!"



Albus recites the name of the angel of the Lord and confidently strides downnthe stairs, shouting a challenge to his attacker. As he does so a humming appears in the air, every second it grew. The aztec rounded a corner into the hallway and they were face to face. Axes bared the aztec charged screaming a blood thirsty war cry


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Albus recites the name of the angel of the Lord and confidently strides downnthe stairs, shouting a challenge to his attacker. As he does so a humming appears in the air, every second it grew. The aztec rounded a corner into the hallway and they were face to face. Axes bared the aztec charged screaming a blood thirsty war cry.



Albus attempts for a moment to decipher what the humming was. If he could recognize the humming, he meets the charge of the Aztec. Before they clash, he throws his tack towards an unarmored part of the Aztec to make an opening in his guard, then attempts to strike the closest vital point. If none are available, he settles for hit to his arms or abdomen. If no opening presents himself, he goes on the defensive until he gets one good shot at the man's arm to disable it's use. If he throws either axe at Albus to block the tack, Albus attempts to dodge and runs his dagger into the abdomen of the warrior and drags the submerged dagger across that entire side, whether it be his left or right.

If he cannot recognize the humming, he goes on the evasive, dodging and parrying attacks whilst countering with quick attacks of his own, whether they be shallow or deep.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> If he cannot recognize the humming, he goes on the evasive, dodging and parrying attacks whilst countering with quick attacks of his own, whether they be shallow or deep.



The Aztec's swings splinter walls and gouge furrows into the floor as Albus deftly avoids every swing, occasionally digging his dagger into a forearm or tricep. The humming grew into a dull roar as the house shook. The windows shatter and the roof tore off with exsplosive force as a raging light shone from the sky

"AHHHHHHHH!" The aztec screamed as he became a shadow of his former self, disintegrating him into an aztec shape ash statute before being blown away


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Aztec's swings splinter walls and gouge furrows into the floor as Albus deftly avoids every swing, occasionally digging his dagger into a forearm or tricep. The humming grew into a dull roar as the house shook. The windows shatter and the roof tore off with exsplosive force as a raging light shone from the sky
> 
> "AHHHHHHHH!" The aztec screamed as he became a shadow of his former self, disintegrating him into an aztec shape ash statute before being blown away



_...The power of the Lord's angels truly is great._

Albus does a quick prayer for the ashes of his foe whilst looking for anything that wasn't destroyed. "May the Lord have mercy on your soul." He continues his search for the bone, keeping an eye out for the jaguar or it's remains.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _...The power of the Lord's angels truly is great._
> 
> Albus does a quick prayer for the ashes of his foe whilst looking for anything that wasn't destroyed. "May the Lord have mercy on your soul." He continues his search for the bone, keeping an eye out for the jaguar or it's remains.



Albus walked into the room the aztec left, it was demolished. It also wasnt he correct room. With only so mny options he quickly found the right one and tossed the drawer. The box was small no more than 7 inches by 3 inches, old worn wood with brass hinges. It smelled strongly of palm oil and myrrh


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Albus walked into the room the aztec left, it was demolished. It also wasnt he correct room. With only so mny options he quickly found the right one and tossed the drawer. The box was small no more than 7 inches by 3 inches, old worn wood with brass hinges. It smelled strongly of palm oil and myrrh.



Albus opened the box to check it's contents to verify the bone's retrieval. He then closes it and attempts to sneak out of the house.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Albus opened the box to check it's contents to verify the bone's retrieval. He then closes it and attempts to sneak out of the house.



Albus opens the box and sees a very old bone, carved with words albus didnt understand. As Albus sneaks out he bears witness to the almoghty power of God. The hush was deafening, not a bird chirped not a rodent ruslted. Even the trees were still. Everywhere were piles of ashes, white like pure snow.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Albus opens the box and sees a very old bone, carved with words albus didnt understand. As Albus sneaks out he bears witness to the almoghty power of God. The hush was deafening, not a bird chirped not a rodent ruslted. Even the trees were still. Everywhere were piles of ashes, white like pure snow.



Albus stands in awe of the event. His knees buckle and fall to the ground as his eyes water whilst he makes the sign of the cross and kneels in the aftermath, chanting passages under his breath. After he had finished, he got up and walked towards the jet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Albus stands in awe of the event. His knees buckle and fall to the ground as his eyes water whilst he makes the sign of the cross and kneels in the aftermath, chanting passages under his breath. After he had finished, he got up and walked towards the jet.



The walk back to the jet was a solemn on, a cold wind blew the remains of what were once people like pellets in a snow globe. 

"Hey what the hell was that? It looked like a damn nuke went off!" Questioned the pilot, nervously smoking what was obviously his 5th or 6th cigerette judging by the butts on the ground


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> The walk back to the jet was a solemn on, a cold wind blew the remains of what were once people like pellets in a snow globe.
> 
> "Hey what the hell was that? It looked like a damn nuke went off!" Questioned the pilot, nervously smoking what was obviously his 5th or 6th cigerette judging by the butts on the ground



"That was a gift from the Lord. Now let's go. I've retreived the artifact." Albus walks into the jet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> "That was a gift from the Lord. Now let's go. I've retreived the artifact." Albus walks into the jet.



The pilot mutter something before stamping out his smoke. The flight back to the Vatican was a quick one.

-------------

"I Trust your mission was a success Albus. The lord has filled me with an enduring faith in you."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> The pilot mutter something before stamping out his smoke. The flight back to the Vatican was a quick one.
> 
> -------------
> 
> "I Trust your mission was a success Albus. The lord has filled me with an enduring faith in you."



Albus bows towards Bartelli and presents him the box. "It was, Father. I've retrieved the artifact. There was something else that happened." He described the event that happened after finding the box and it's aftermath.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Albus bows towards Bartelli and presents him the box. "It was, Father. I've retrieved the artifact. There was something else that happened." He described the event that happened after finding the box and it's aftermath.



Bartelli clocked his tongue annoyedly "Albus you forget the gospels. Do you not remember the source of that papyrus you hold? 2 Kings 19:35 'Then it happened that night that the angel of the LORD went out and struck 185,000 in the camp of the Assyrians; and when men rose early in the morning, behold, all of them were dead'. When calling down the wrath of the lord you me prepared for the consequences albus. Now begone to the flensing chamber. Flagellate your back 50 times while saying 50 hail marys before you sleep."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bartelli clocked his tongue annoyedly "Albus you forget the gospels. Do you not remember the source of that papyrus you hold? 2 Kings 19:35 'Then it happened that night that the angel of the LORD went out and struck 185,000 in the camp of the Assyrians; and when men rose early in the morning, behold, all of them were dead'. When calling down the wrath of the lord you me prepared for the consequences albus. Now begone to the flensing chamber. Flagellate your back 50 times while saying 50 hail marys before you sleep."



Albus nearly cursed at himself out loud before stopping himself. _Of course, I should have known._ "Yes, Father. I will start now." He leaves towards the flensing chamber and begins.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 28, 2015)

> The squad crept forward through the mist, weapons bared. Because ofnthe design of the town they inevitably drewnever oneward towards the town square in the center, as they did things became wetter and wetter, and not the fresh rain kind of wet, the uncomfortable wetness of a sleeve soaked with mucus. Eventually one of the squires became aware of a dull slurping sound, it was omnipresent and slowly gre in volume as they drw closer to the town center. Additionally the mist thickened to a dense fog, barely a foot of visibility



As the mist grew thicker and thicker, Moraien stowed and pistol and unsheathed his sword instead. He would not be able to identify targets until they were right upon them. In all his years in the service of the knights, he had never seen anything like this.

He moved to the front of the group and beckoned the squire with the flame thrower closer to his side. He sensed there was some impurity in this town that needed to be cleansed, and the sickly nature of the sounds they were hearing suggested something Moraien did not dare imagine. His mind now instead, cast towards who would be responsible for this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> As the mist grew thicker and thicker, Moraien stowed and pistol and unsheathed his sword instead. He would not be able to identify targets until they were right upon them. In all his years in the service of the knights, he had never seen anything like this.
> 
> He moved to the front of the group and beckoned the squire with the flame thrower closer to his side. He sensed there was some impurity in this town that needed to be cleansed, and the sickly nature of the sounds they were hearing suggested something Moraien did not dare imagine. His mind now instead, cast towards who would be responsible for this.



The three  squires closed formation around Moraein, flame squire taking point beside him. "Um... Sir." One the other two began. "Where is squire Jared?". He was right, they were missing a squire.  As Moraein contemplated the proper course of actions there i a crack under foot. A sickly crunch. He has to crouch to see what he stepped on. A small skull, a childs skull. Amd mext to it nother bome, likely of human origin, and another, and another. Flame squire let off a short gout of flame into the air and the viability improved breifly, they were in a garden of bones, a feild of death. Resting place of god knows how many. But in tht moment something else was seen.

It was a colossal and nameless blasphemy with glaring red eyes, and it held in bony claws a thing that had been a man, gnawing at the head as a child nibbles at a stick of candy. Its position was a kind of crouch, and as one looked one felt that at any moment it might drop its present prey and seek a juicier morsel. But damn it all, it wasn?t even the fiendish subject that made it such an immortal fountain-head of all panic?not that, nor the dog face with its pointed ears, bloodshot eyes, flat nose, and drooling lips. It wasn?t the scaly claws nor the mould-caked body nor the half-hooved feet?none of these, though any one of them might well have driven an excitable man to madness.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Moraien was alarmed enough by the field of bones he and his men were standing on, but the monstrousity that now stood before them was not anywhere in Merlin's briefing.

"Steady..." he whispered to his squires, indicating for them to keep movement to a minimum while he reached for his walkie talkie. "Jared... come in.... sound off..."

While he waited for some sign of reply from the communication device, he indicated to the squire with the flamethrower to move closer.

"One large burst to light the way, I'll enage the beast in melee range. You-" he called the shotgun wielder closer "move to flank the beast. _Quietly_. When you get a shot, take it, aim for the head. Let's move!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moraien was alarmed enough by the field of bones he and his men were standing on, but the monstrousity that now stood before them was not anywhere in Merlin's briefing.
> 
> "Steady..." he whispered to his squires, indicating for them to keep movement to a minimum while he reached for his walkie talkie. "Jared... come in.... sound off..."
> 
> ...


As moraien radioed jared silence was his only answer, finally on the third try his walkie talkie picked up a response, it was quiet almost a whispher " Help me"

Jaw set with grim resolve The knight and his two squires advanced upon the beast, having given shotgun squire enough time for a decent flank. As they approched te ghoul's eyes snapped to attention, infernal red hue cutting through the mist like spotlights of death. It pounce upon moraien immediately, fangs bared and claws out stretched. Were it standing erect it would easily crest 12 feet in height. It hit moraien like a truck, launching  back several feet and pinning to the ground, as it went in for the kill a squire axe found  the back of its right shoulder sending it rolling  head over heel from the momentum. This gave enough time for moraien to regain his footing


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Moraien staggered to his feet and gave the axe-wielding squire a nod. "Well played! Courage now! Press the attack!" He took a moment shake the cobwebs from his ringing head before taking a brief swig of his combat cocktail.

_I must keep the beast's attention..._

"Lay low you vile creature!" Moraien yelled, concentrating to deliver a powerful slash to the creature's head as it recovered.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moraien staggered to his feet and gave the axe-wielding squire a nod. "Well played! Courage now! Press the attack!" He took a moment shake the cobwebs from his ringing head before taking a brief swig of his combat cocktail.
> 
> _I must keep the beast's attention..._
> 
> "Lay low you vile creature!" Moraien yelled, concentrating to deliver a powerful slash to the creature's head as it recovered.



The fight was on! Moraien charged the creature before it could ready its self, the first swing  liberated and eye, the second dug into its neck. The ghoul responded in kind with a furious swing, moraien deflect the ghouls rending boney claws with his hallowed blade though the force still threw him backwards, crumpling the door on a vw beetle. The axe squire through his axe with two hands, it rebounded off the ghouls spine, a distraction, as the ghoul turned flame squire unleashed hell upon him. His slimey rubbery flesh was suprisingly flammable as the ghoul went up near instantly, its shrill screams echoed so loudly it shattered windows. Suddenly shotgun squire made his appearance, jumping off the roof of a nearby one stort building onto the ghouls shoulders and fored onto the back of its head before losing hiss footing and rolling to safety.

The ghoul collapsed into a pile as its flames continued to grow, consuming the beast in a blaze of death.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Moraien groaned as he extricated himself from the car door, not from pain but rather the anticipation of it.

"Urgh, the combat drink works, but I'm defintely going to feel this in the morning..."

He staggered forward for a bit and straightened to regard the flaming carcass  before them. "Good work everyone, but remain on your guard. Our work here is not yet complete." He went back to his radio, briefly checking the device since he had just been tossed around rather roughly.

"Jared. Come in. Where are you? Can you see anything? Guide us to you."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moraien groaned as he extricated himself from the car door, not from pain but rather the anticipation of it.
> 
> "Urgh, the combat drink works, but I'm defintely going to feel this in the morning..."
> 
> ...



*static* Moraien tries again *static* " Time to advance" *static changes* An ominous chanting began to oze from the walkie talkie, it which reached a crenscendo andended with a scream. That same scream could be heard from the south. As they advanced toward the sound the mist thinned,they wrre approaching the eye of the storm so it seemed. Soon they bagan to encounter free standing torches and markings carved into the ground

And then they saw it. Squire jared naked upon a makeshift rack, skin missing from 80% of his body, hos head hung limp. A peculiar man stood on front of him 

" We have guests, seize them for sacrifice!"




Suddenly cultists attacked. Screaming incoherently


12 scythe weilding  cultists closed ranks around the Knight and squire as they charged


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Moriaen and his team rushed as quickly as they dared through the fog, but it was too late. There was not even time for a sombre word before the cultists set upon them. Moriaen mind was not on fear or anger however, but irritation. Like the attitude to a fly that had outstayed its welcome.

"Use lethal force", he said simply to the squires, "We will apprehend whoever is left..."

With that he deftly removed his pistol and let loose with a hail of bullets in his firing arc, aiming for heads and trusting his squires to cover their arcs. Any cultists that closed to within melee range would feel the bite of Moriaen's sword with nothing but lethal strikes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moriaen and his team rushed as quickly as they dared through the fog, but it was too late. There was not even time for a sombre word before the cultists set upon them. Moriaen mind was not on fear or anger however, but irritation. Like the attitude to a fly that had outstayed its welcome.
> 
> "Use lethal force", he said simply to the squires, "We will apprehend whoever is left..."
> 
> With that he deftly removed his pistol and let loose with a hail of bullets in his firing arc, aiming for heads and trusting his squires to cover their arcs. Any cultists that closed to within melee range would feel the bite of Moriaen's sword with nothing but lethal strikes.



The fight was on the squad of four formed a box formation, standing back to back against the hoarde. Flame and Shotgun squire unleashed hell as they opened a barrage against the charging attackers as Moriaen raised his gun and opened fire. 6 cultists fell immediately as the remaining half closed into melee range, scythes swining wildly, arms empowered by madness. Axe squire met the charge swinging with measured strokes fending off the cultists while moriaen put his sacred blade to dark work, swinging and thrusting with the precision of veteran knight. The remaining 6 fell with the quickness, except one, rendered legless by the knight for future interrogation.

The man by the podium fled in the initial exchange


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 28, 2015)

"Everyone alright?" Moraien asked while he caught his breath. Before him, the cultist that he cut down was still writing in pain. "Until later..." he muttered and knocked the man out with a swift blow. Checking on his squires be spared a grim look up at the mission's casualty.

"We come back for our comrade, rest assured. For now though we must press on. Re-stock your weapons. Whatever evil sect these barbarians come from they are almost certainly here for the very artifact we seek. We must find it first, or slay them if they have it. We cannot let these murderous madmen have such a powerful relic. Focus on tracking the one who commanded this rabble. He may lead us to a clue as to the location of the treasure."

Moraien beckoned them to move with him. After how easily Jared had been captured and dispatched, he was reluctant to split the group even if it would let them search faster. As long as these killers were about though, that did not seem viable. The group marched off into the mist.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> "Everyone alright?" Moraien asked while he caught his breath. Before him, the cultist that he cut down was still writing in pain. "Until later..." he muttered and knocked the man out with a swift blow. Checking on his squires be spared a grim look up at the mission's casualty.
> 
> "We come back for our comrade, rest assured. For now though we must press on. Re-stock your weapons. Whatever evil sect these barbarians come from they are almost certainly here for the very artifact we seek. We must find it first, or slay them if they have it. We cannot let these murderous madmen have such a powerful relic. Focus on tracking the one who commanded this rabble. He may lead us to a clue as to the location of the treasure."
> 
> Moraien beckoned them to move with him. After how easily Jared had been captured and dispatched, he was reluctant to split the group even if it would let them search faster. As long as these killers were about though, that did not seem viable. The group marched off into the mist.



As they advanced the party encountered more cultist corpses, not of thier making, intersparced woth the corpses of another group, blck suited men with all manner of machine gun. There waa a third player in this game. They continued onwards on silence until the silence was broken by gunfire

Two fire teams were engaging and eldritch demon of some manner, the man from before was there also, yelling death threats and obscenities as the demon darted to and fro engauging and disengaging is alarming rapidity


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 1, 2015)

The group stooped behind cover as they approached the gunfight. A hellish cult and now a demon? It concerned Moriaen that things rapidly seemed to be escalating out of control.

_And now an unknown group as well..._

As much as Moriaen wanted to execute the cult leader for what he had done, this demon was a different problem altogether. He turned to the squires addressing each in turn: "You, sneak up on that cult leader and take him out before he notices. You, cirlce round and flank these armed men. I am going to try and subdue the demon. If any of these men try to take a shot at me, light them up."

He gave a hand signal to dispatch them. Moriaen produced a vial from within his cloak and clutched it for a moment before sipping some of its contents: "Watch over me, Lady of the Lake..." he whispered. He then removed his sword and a bola and began stalking the demon as it was in the midst of fighting. When he had gotten as close as he could without being noticed, he hurled one of his bola, attempting to halt the creature's movement.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> The group stooped behind cover as they approached the gunfight. A hellish cult and now a demon? It concerned Moriaen that things rapidly seemed to be escalating out of control.
> 
> _And now an unknown group as well..._
> 
> ...


Orders given Moriaen wades into combat with the foul fiend, bola and Coreiseuse in hand. Woth practiced aim he hurls the bola through the air as he charges. It hits the beast in the wrost mid swings and the momentum carries it to an ajoining lightpost. Enraged the demon tugs at its bond trying to free the arm, bending the post to an angle that surely wouldnt hold much longer when it began to wither under renewed fire by the squads of suited men who walk down thier hindered pray. It was now moriaen closed to melee distance raining blow after blow upon his handicapped foe, cleaving marble like flesh from the beasts writhing body, its own attempts to retaliate petered put before they could begin before the agility of the knight and the constant sting of machine gun fire. It hissed as it dropped to its knees speaking horrid profane knowledge and wailing ancient curses not uttered in thousands of years. The very environment began to crumble around it in response and the lamp post rusted away, freed it leaped at moriean


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 2, 2015)

It encouraged Moriaen greatly that the gun toting men seemed as enaged against the demon as he was. Battle on two fronts could be ill afforded against this demonic creature. To Moriaen horror however, the being seemed to invoke some kind of evil magic and it renewed his attack.

_It could be drawing power from the summoner..._

He had no time to check the progress of the other squire in that regard, all he could do was make space for the deed to be done. 

"Squire!" he shouted, summoning his flamethower-wielding ally from the shadows. There was no longer any need to lay in wait for these suited men, it would not matter if this creature couldn't be stopped. "Set the beast aflame!"

Moraien leaped at the creature, hurling his second bola as he did. By the power of the stone of Giramphiel, the knight feared neither demon magic nor friendly inferno. He trained the point of his sword on the head of the rapidly approaching demon. If it intended to collide with him, he would make sure it savoured the full length of Coreiseuse's blade, right between the eyes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> It encouraged Moriaen greatly that the gun toting men seemed as enaged against the demon as he was. Battle on two fronts could be ill afforded against this demonic creature. To Moriaen horror however, the being seemed to invoke some kind of evil magic and it renewed his attack.
> 
> _It could be drawing power from the summoner..._
> 
> ...



Squire assistance was not forth coming, but moraien didnt have time to worry about that, it was mortal combat that pervaded his thoughts. As the beast jumped Coreiseuse peirced the beasts marbline flesh and exited out the other side. Demonic vitality however is no so fragile a thing, as the blade plunged home the demon swung an elbow towards moraien, shatterint his jaw and hurling him back.  As the beast stalked in for the kill a renewed burst of gun fire dissuaded that course of action, but even that was a feint for one of the suited men combat rolled behind the demon and cut it clean in half with shotgun slugs. It dropped to the ground dying. The more it died the harder and stiffer its body became until it was no more than a misshappen stone


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 5, 2015)

The world spun and went black for a moment. Somewhere beyond the deafening ringing in his ears, Moraien could dimly here the muffled sounds of gunfire. He groaned and clutched his head, waiting for his vision to stabilize.

He would find himself flat in his back, with cold cobbled stone beneath him. He was about to call out when the shocking pain in his jaw stopped him.

_dammit..._

The battle appeared to be over. Moraien dragged himself to his feet and staggered over to the dying beast. He loosed his sword with disdain before the creature could completely harden. There was no sign of his squires, only the men who were in battle with the creature moments before.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> The world spun and went black for a moment. Somewhere beyond the deafening ringing in his ears, Moraien could dimly here the muffled sounds of gunfire. He groaned and clutched his head, waiting for his vision to stabilize.
> 
> He would find himself flat in his back, with cold cobbled stone beneath him. He was about to call out when the shocking pain in his jaw stopped him.
> 
> ...



Moraien was careful as the suited men eyed him carefully, deciding what to do next. The tension was broken by a childs cry, shrill and full bodied with emotion. Moeaien jumpeed into motion. As he rushed into the unknown he came upon a little girl no more than 8, surrounded by the bodies ofhis squires. And around them several more cultists and a few ghouls lay dead. They had gone down doing what they were born to do, protecting the weak.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 7, 2015)

Moraien stopped over the bodies for moment, uttering a brief salute. "You did well..."

It was then that he turned to the suited men, addressing them coldly: "If any of you know what is happening in this town, then speak up. Who are these creatures?" he asked, jabbing a finger in the direction of the cultists' bodies that were littered about. His jaw throbbed as he spoke but he was angry enough now that he barely felt it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 9, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moraien stopped over the bodies for moment, uttering a brief salute. "You did well..."
> 
> It was then that he turned to the suited men, addressing them coldly: "If any of you know what is happening in this town, then speak up. Who are these creatures?" he asked, jabbing a finger in the direction of the cultists' bodies that were littered about. His jaw throbbed as he spoke but he was angry enough now that he barely felt it.



 The suited men had resplit into squads and were filing away. One with a crewcut and an ear peice turned to look over his shoulder at moraien, his only response was to dig into a suit pocket and chuck a folded up peice of paper through the air. Moraien unfolded it, it was a flier for some cockamamie cult in the guise of a cristian revival. There were slips at the bottom for people to tear off, on them a address


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 14, 2015)

Moraine looked at the piece of paper that was tossed at him, briefly considering whether he should skewer these men for their apparent disinterest, but then, thinking better of it.

_They'll just get in my way..._

He was certain this would not be the last time he encountered them. Retribution would come their way soon enough. For now he headed for the address on the paper as it was his only lead.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 17, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moraine looked at the piece of paper that was tossed at him, briefly considering whether he should skewer these men for their apparent disinterest, but then, thinking better of it.
> 
> _They'll just get in my way..._
> 
> He was certain this would not be the last time he encountered them. Retribution would come their way soon enough. For now he headed for the address on the paper as it was his only lead.



It took a fair bit of time but eventually Moriean tracked down the address. A small house on the outskirts of tie the wooden door was off the hinges, burst from the inside apparently. The geound floor was small but it had an upstairs thhat lead to bedrooms. As he explored the knight heard strange sounds, so low he almost certainly only registered them sub consciously. He went backdownstairs and the noise grew louder. He searched the living room and discovered a false wall behind a bookcase, the wall creaked open into black open air as the passage lead down a damp stone spiral staircase


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 19, 2015)

Moriaen gave a grim sigh as he squinted into the darkness that the stair case descended into, like a trip into hell itself.

_Merlin would probably relish this..._

Moriaen drew his sword and bounded down into the darkness, moving as silently and quickly as possible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 20, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Moriaen gave a grim sigh as he squinted into the darkness that the stair case descended into, like a trip into hell itself.
> 
> _Merlin would probably relish this..._
> 
> Moriaen drew his sword and bounded down into the darkness, moving as silently and quickly as possible.



Moriaen decended into the crypt with all the haste his stealth could muster. The lower he went the more clear the sounds became, eldritch chanting most profane. As Moriaen rounded the last bend he saw it a unworked cavernous room filled with dozens of victims hanging from rough wood racks. In the center of the room surrounding a bronze brazier were no less than 13 cultists chanting in unison


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 25, 2015)

Moriaen quickly pulled up and stooped behind the cover of the staircase. It seemed he happened upon their lair. He carefully looked over each of the cultists from his limited vantage point, looking for any distinguishing marks or features, any sign or clue as to who these people were or who they represented.

Having scanned them to his satisfaction, he began stalking around the room, keeping out of sight in the shadows while he investigated the various bodies and items littered around. Somewhere here was additional information for dealing with these vermin that Lord Merlin would no doubt appreciate.


----------

